# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  شبه المنحرف

## منار حجازي

شبه المنحرف شبه المنحرف هو شكل هندسي رباعي الأضلاع، فيه ضلعان متقابلان متوازيان، حيث يتكوّن من قاعدتين (ضلعان متوازيان) وساقين (ضلعان غير متوازيان)، قطراه غير متساويين ويتقاطعان في نقطة، له أربع زوايا غير متساوية مجموعها يساوي 360 درجة، إذا كان أحد ساقيه عمودياً على القاعدة يسمّى شبه منحرف قائم الزاوية، وإذا كان ساقاه متساويان وقطراه متساويان يسمّى شبه منحرف متساوي الساقين. أجزاء شبه المنحرف عدا الضلعين المائلين يحتوي شبه المنحرف على قاعدة كبرى ووسطى وصغرى، تعرَّف كلٌ منها كما يلي: قاعدة كبرى هي عبارة عن الضلع الأكبر من الضلعين المتوازيين في شبه المنحرف. قاعدة وسطى هي عبارة عن قطعة مستقيمة تصل بين منتصفي ساقي شبه المنحرف وتوازي كلاً من القاعدة الكبرى والقاعدة الصغرى، حيث أن طولها أكبر من طول القاعدة الصغرى وأصغر من طول القاعدة الكبرى. قاعدة صغرى هي عبارة عن الضلع الأصغر من الضلعين المتوازيين في شبه المنحرف. محيط شبه المنحرف المحيط هو عبارة عن طول الخط الذي يحيط الشكل ثنائي الأبعاد، وبشكل عام فإنه من الممكن حساب محيط مضلع بحساب طول جميع أضلاعه، ومن الأمثلة على المضلعات المنتظمة المربع والدائرة والمثلث ومتوازي الأضلاع، ولحساب محيط شبه المنحرف يمكننا أن نلف حوله خيطاً رفيعاً بحيث يمثل طول الخيط قياس محيط شبه المنحرف، ويمكننا تطبيق هذه الطريقة على جميع الأشكال ثنائية الأبعاد، وبصيغة رياضية فإن قانون محيط شبه المنحرف هو: محيط شبه المنحرف= مجموع أطوال أضلاعه. محيط شبه المنحرف= طول القاعدة الكبرى + طول القاعدة الصغرى + مجموع الساقين. أمثلة مثال 1: ما هو محيط شبه المنحرف الذي أطوال أضلاعه 4سم، 5سم، 6سم، 7سم ؟ الحل: محيط شبه المنحرف= مجموع أطوال أضلاعه محيط شبه المنحرف= 4سم + 5سم + 6سم + 7سم محيط شبه المنحرف= 22 سم مثال 2: إذا كان شبه المنحرف متساوي الساقين، وطول كلّ من قاعدته الكبرى يساوي 7سم وقاعدته الصغرى يساوي 4سم، ومحيطه يساوي 31 سم، ما هو طول ساق شبه المنحرف ؟ الحل: محيط شبه المنحرف= طول القاعدة الكبرى + طول القاعدة الصغرى + مجموع الساقين 31 سم = 7سم + 4سم + مجموع الساقين 31 سم = 11 سم + مجموع الساقين 31 سم - 11 سم = مجموع الساقين 20 سم = مجموع الساقين 20 سم / 2 = طول ساق شبه المنحرف 10 سم = طول ساق شبه المنحرف. مثال 2: شبه منحرف مساحته 100م مربع2 وارتفاعه 10م، والنسبة بين طولي قاعدتيه المتوازيتين 4: 6 فما طول القاعدتين ؟ الحل:

----------

